# New Ticwatch Pro 3 is coming...



## lvt

First device to use the Snapdragon 4100 and always features the dual screen tech.

Countdown page:









TicWatch Pro 3 GPS smartwatch - Go Beyond Limits.


The first Wear OS by Google™ smartwatch to use the Qualcomm® Snapdragon Wear™ 4100 Platform which promises you a faster and smoother performance. TicWatch Pro 3 GPS smartwatch has an extended battery life with up to 72 hours in Smart Mode. TicWatch Pro 3 GPS smartwatch supports you in health and...




www.mobvoi.com


----------



## lvt

Folks in the US are sleeping, we are already on 24th LOL


----------



## lvt

OK, here it is.


----------



## lvt




----------



## swissra

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kramer5150

Thanks for sharing. To bad its WearOS. I really wish Google put as much priority on it as Apple does with their watch and watch OS.


----------



## peagreen

lvt said:


> First device to use the Snapdragon 4100 and always features the dual screen tech.
> 
> Countdown page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TicWatch Pro 3 GPS smartwatch - Go Beyond Limits.
> 
> 
> The first Wear OS by Google™ smartwatch to use the Qualcomm® Snapdragon Wear™ 4100 Platform which promises you a faster and smoother performance. TicWatch Pro 3 GPS smartwatch has an extended battery life with up to 72 hours in Smart Mode. TicWatch Pro 3 GPS smartwatch supports you in health and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mobvoi.com


The reviews I've seen so far are favourable. I would like to know before buying how good the associated apps are for reporting exercise. How much did I walk/cycle etcetera last week or last month?
Does it have a setting for outdoor activities so that it can warn me when I get home (by recognising home WiFi for example) and remind me to stop recording?
Biggest question: Is Mobvoi going to be black-listed by the USA so that they can no longer cooperate with Google?


----------



## kramer5150

Early YT reviews, and free sample reviews from the manufacturers are always favorable. It usually takes 2-3 months for all pros and cons of a product to surface. This is understandable though, as end usage evolves with each individual.

I don't think a smartwatch exists that will "significantly" alter its settings when it is brought within a known wifi.

Its anyones guess which company will next get targeted by the US government. AFIAK they are not going after Mobvoi or any of the wear-able manufacturers. Even Honor does not seem to be targeted, despite being a sub-brand of Huawei. So far the feds do seem to realize its a risky endeavor for their public perception (and re-election hopes), and they so far have been very very selective. lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## lvt

So far the only non-favorable detail of the Pro 3 is about it not having the 4100+ version of the CPU.


----------



## kramer5150

Cool I didn't know there is a "+ " version of the SD4100. Curious... whats the difference?


----------



## lvt

kramer5150 said:


> Cool I didn't know there is a "+ " version of the SD4100. Curious... whats the difference?











Qualcomm Snapdragon 4100+ vs 4100 vs 3100 - Wear OS Chips Compared | Smartwatch Series


The new Snapdragon 4100 and 4100+ is a Significant Leap Forward For Wear OS Smartwatches. The newly announced Snapdragon 4100 and 4100+ could attract more manufacturers and make Wear OS smartwatches…




www-smartwatchseries-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## lvt

kramer5150 said:


> Early YT reviews, and free sample reviews from the manufacturers are always favorable. It usually takes 2-3 months for all pros and cons of a product to surface. This is understandable though, as end usage evolves with each individual.


That's exactly why I didn't pull the trigger on this one. I remember when the C2 arrived, some users have issue with the charging pins being not properly aligned so the watches don't charge.


----------



## Rocket1991

lvt said:


> So far the only non-favorable detail of the Pro 3 is about it not having the 4100+ version of the CPU.


Having secondary display and not having + version kind of moronic. Most you can get from 4100+ is actually having power saving while using secondary screen.
I am not sold on size of it and WearOS in general. At 300$ it's not conceptually far off from major brands and in the world of WearOS you can get them far cheaper on sale.
I been actively eyeing something new but so far no.


----------



## peagreen

Do any of you people use TicExercise? I would like to be sure it offers comprehensive activity reports per month/year, just for my own reference.
I don't need to see WHO heart points.
I don't want to set any goals or have the app telling me to do more and go faster. 
I don't want to share what I have done with anybody else or compete with anybody.
I "just" want to record my own activities and see statistics of what I have done.
Can I see how much I did of a specific activity last month? or the whole year?


----------



## kramer5150

peagreen said:


> Do any of you people use TicExercise? I would like to be sure it offers comprehensive activity reports per month/year, just for my own reference.
> I don't need to see WHO heart points.
> I don't want to set any goals or have the app telling me to do more and go faster.
> *I don't want to share what I have done with anybody else or compete with anybody.*
> I "just" want to record my own activities and see statistics of what I have done.
> Can I see how much I did of a specific activity last month? or the whole year?


No I do not have experience with any the Tic app or watches.

Regarding the sharing of personal information and data, I dont think WearOS allows the user to dial back how much info is fed back to Google. From my experience with a fossil and moto... WearOS is _constantly_ running in the background sending / receiving data and communicating back to Google servers. Even with only a bluetooth connection. What data _specifically_ is being shared WearOS does not say. I am sure though it is user specific information that he/she auto-agrees to share with Google upon registration and log-in.

The background data feedback to Google is so frequent & rampant, this is by far the biggest battery burner for my watches. I take my fossil off the charger (100%) at 9AM. I keep the screen OFF all day, only using the watch as a wrist vibration notifier for 4-5 text messages and maybe 1-2 voice calls. By 7:00 PM my battery is down to 5-10%, and google background processing has totaled 65~70% of the battery consumption.

I hope the new ticwatch is better in this regard. or at least gives the user more of a choice in this matter.


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> ...
> *I don't want to share what I have done with anybody else or compete with anybody.*
> I "just" want to record my own activities and see statistics of what I have done.
> ...





kramer5150 said:


> Regarding the sharing of personal information and data, I dont think WearOS allows the user to dial back how much info is fed back to Google.


I think what peagreen is saying is that he's not interested in sharing via platforms like Strava, Garmin Connect, Fitbit, Nike Run Club, or anything else where you'd connect with friends' accounts or compete on segments or whatever.

peagreen, even if you made an account on any of those services, you don't have to know or compete with anyone else. That's just an extra feature.


----------



## peagreen

Thank you. I do understand that sharing on Strava and similar isn't mandatory, but I meant to say that the ability to share isn't a requirement for me when selecting an app.


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> Thank you. I do understand that sharing on Strava and similar isn't mandatory, but I meant to say that the ability to share isn't a requirement for me when selecting an app.


Gotcha. Yeah, that simplifies things (or makes it harder since it widens your choices.. lol).


----------



## peagreen

BarracksSi said:


> Gotcha. Yeah, that simplifies things (or makes it harder since it widens your choices.. lol).


This afternoon I tried out Google Fit for a walk and a bicycle ride (both very short just for experimentation) and it recorded both as walking and to my great surprise it stated each time on my watch screen "GPS acquired from phone" although I am wearing a watch with built-in satellite reception (Huawei watch 2).


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> This afternoon I tried out Google Fit for a walk and a bicycle ride (both very short just for experimentation) and it recorded both as walking and to my great surprise it stated each time on my watch screen "GPS acquired from phone" although I am wearing a watch with built-in satellite reception (Huawei watch 2).


I know that's how the Apple Watch does it, too. It'll offload whatever radio tasks can be done on the phone to save the watch's battery. It's "cheaper" in energy consumption for the watch to just run Bluetooth and let the phone handle cellular data and GPS.


----------



## kramer5150

peagreen said:


> This afternoon I tried out Google Fit for a walk and a bicycle ride (both very short just for experimentation) and it recorded both as walking and to my great surprise it stated each time on my watch screen "GPS acquired from phone" although I am wearing a watch with built-in satellite reception (Huawei watch 2).


Yeah my fossil does this too, if you just let it "do what it wants"... IE default settings. AFIAK there is no way to specifically only use the GPS radio in the watch. But I honestly did not try very hard, since I dont use this watch for fitness tracking.


----------



## peagreen

BarracksSi said:


> I know that's how the Apple Watch does it, too. It'll offload whatever radio tasks can be done on the phone to save the watch's battery. It's "cheaper" in energy consumption for the watch to just run Bluetooth and let the phone handle cellular data and GPS.


It makes perfect sense if you put it that way.


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> It makes perfect sense if you put it that way.


Been like that since the first version, too.

Back then, before Apple added GPS to the watch, if you went for a walk or jog without your phone, the watch would estimate step size (likely deduced from your height that you entered into Apple's Health app) and calculate your distance based on step count. However, if you carried your phone, it would use the phone's GPS to record a more accurate distance, _and_ it recalculated your step size based on how far you actually went and how many steps you took. So the more often you "trained" the watch, the more accurate it would be later without the phone.


----------



## impreziv

I've never personally experienced Wear OS from Google for any length of time thatd give me a solid opinion, but how does it compare to Samsungs Tizen UI?
Is it quite user friendly? Does it flow and look nice like samsung etc?


----------



## peagreen

kramer5150 said:


> Cool I didn't know there is a "+ " version of the SD4100. Curious... whats the difference?


I did a search for Qualcomm 4100 with "interesting" results.
Has anyone else heard of the Rollme Hero PRO?


----------



## kramer5150

peagreen said:


> I did a search for Qualcomm 4100 with "interesting" results.
> Has anyone else heard of the Rollme Hero PRO?


No thats a new one for me.


----------



## kramer5150

impreziv said:


> I've never personally experienced Wear OS from Google for any length of time thatd give me a solid opinion, but how does it compare to Samsungs Tizen UI?
> Is it quite user friendly? Does it flow and look nice like samsung etc?


The problem I have had with Android wear and WearOS since 2015 is the reliability. When it works its GREAT. When it doesn't it reduces the watch to a dumb watch with 14~18 hour battery. The watch could work great for 1-2 months, then suddenly you get a buggy / crashy WearOS update that wipes out any number of major functions. These are my impressions with a moto and fossil gen-4. Both of which have really nice hardware, but the OS is the problem. Google did purchase the Fossil IP a couple years ago. That did improve OS stability considerably... but still, not good enough for me to recommend it without reservations.

I have never owned a Samsung, but by comparison tizen seems to be much better managed. You don't hear of Tizen problems nearly as much from Samsung owners on the Android forums.


----------



## Ew322538

I just bought one and I’ve had it for a week now and I like it. The strap is light and comfortable. The watch is a good size for my wrist. I just tried the tic sleep and it seemed accurate. The strength training app is a bit hit and miss on google fit, as it estimates your exercise and is sometimes off. Overall I’m happy with it.


----------



## peagreen

smartwatches dot com have a page with "A List Of Snapdragon 4100 Smartwatches".
It's a very short list so far.


----------



## kramer5150

Yeah there will certainly be more to come. From the looks of it the SD3100/2100 should become even further obsolete pretty quick.


----------



## peagreen

lvt said:


> First device to use the Snapdragon 4100 and always features the dual screen tech.


I noticed that in all their promotional clips the date on the low-power screen is in month, day format. For well over 60 years I've only ever used day, month format and having it the wrong way round requires me to perform a mental conversion. I checked with support at mobvoi dot com and they told me this is not a configurable field. 
I cannot have it display the date according to my regional standard.
I'll keep my 300 euros plus postage until I see something that won't require me to do the conversion.


----------



## peagreen

peagreen said:


> smartwatches dot com have a page with "A List Of Snapdragon 4100 Smartwatches".
> It's a very short list so far.


I messed that up.
It should have been *smartwatchseries* dot com


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> I noticed that in all their promotional clips the date on the low-power screen is in month, day format. For well over 60 years I've only ever used day, month format and having it the wrong way round requires me to perform a mental conversion. I checked with support at mobvoi dot com and they told me this is not a configurable field.
> I cannot have it display the date according to my regional standard.
> I'll keep my 300 euros plus postage until I see something that won't require me to do the conversion.


For my iPhone and AW, it'll set it as day-month-year if I change my region to the UK. But I don't think I can change the date format alone without switching regions, and the different region means (I think) changing other formats like decimal displays.

Anyway, it seems like it should be a no-brainer feature that should be part of any gadget intended to be sold internationally.

(disregard the Celsius temperature; I switched it a week ago to see if I could learn what the Celsius scale "feels like", as in, What ºC do I need to start wearing a jacket?)


----------



## lvt

peagreen said:


> I noticed that in all their promotional clips the date on the low-power screen is in month, day format. For well over 60 years I've only ever used day, month format and having it the wrong way round requires me to perform a mental conversion. I checked with support at mobvoi dot com and they told me this is not a configurable field.
> I cannot have it display the date according to my regional standard.
> I'll keep my 300 euros plus postage until I see something that won't require me to do the conversion.


From what I know The monochrome LCD screen has nothing to do with Wear OS as it runs on its own hardware and firmware. That module has no access whatsoever to your region information so the only way to change its display pattern is to manipulate the firmware.


----------



## BarracksSi

lvt said:


> From what I know The monochrome LCD screen has nothing to do with Wear OS as it runs on its own hardware and firmware. That module has no access whatsoever to your region information so the only way to change its display pattern is to manipulate the firmware.


That's kinda awkward. So it would be like trying to change a regular world time watch after a country decides to change time zones... so, hey, it's just like a traditional watch!


----------



## lvt

BarracksSi said:


> That's kinda awkward. So it would be like trying to change a regular world time watch after a country decides to change time zones... so, hey, it's just like a traditional watch!


I believe they (Mobvoi) intentionally made the LCD screen usage as simple as possible so users don't have to mess with it. It just reads the watch's internal clock and shows whatever the internal clock has to show.

In most of the cases the watch's internal clock is automatically set to your current time zone so you are unlike to be required to manually set the time specially for the monochrome screen.


----------



## peagreen

lvt said:


> From what I know The monochrome LCD screen has nothing to do with Wear OS as it runs on its own hardware and firmware. That module has no access whatsoever to your region information so the only way to change its display pattern is to manipulate the firmware.


It may not be WEAR OS, as such, but I have seen YouTube reviews where the time on the low-power screen is displayed in 24 hour mode and others where it's in 12 hour mode so the screen *is* configurable to some degree; they just forgot to include the choice of date format.


----------



## SergeyY

I also got my TW Pro 3 almost week ago. Ordered on mobvoi.com. There is no tax payments required (mobvoi takes care about them), fast shipping (delivered in 4 days from China) and -10% discount (-5% for account registering and additional -5% with code OWTTUE). So far I'm happy with my purchase, good battery, very fast, working google payments.


----------



## lvt

peagreen said:


> It may not be WEAR OS, as such, but I have seen YouTube reviews where the time on the low-power screen is displayed in 24 hour mode and others where it's in 12 hour mode so the screen *is* configurable to some degree; they just forgot to include the choice of date format.


I thought the am/pm display depends on your watch's setting (when you are in Wear OS mode) ?


----------



## peagreen

lvt said:


> I thought the am/pm display depends on your watch's setting (when you are in Wear OS mode) ?


Well, it is with my Huawei watch, but Mobvoi support themselves told me "We are sorry that the date format cannot be changed on the low-power screen."
I think they slipped up on this and if they fix it with an update before I get my next watch, I'll buy the Pro 3.


----------



## peagreen

I just noticed something else that I found "neat".
If you look at Mobvoi's web page for the PRO 3, the date on the low-power screen, although it's still in that dreadful MM-DD notation, is today's date.
Just a nice bit of extra attention. They didn't "simply" upload some video.


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> I just noticed something else that I found "neat".
> If you look at Mobvoi's web page for the PRO 3, the date on the low-power screen, although it's still in that dreadful MM-DD notation, is today's date.
> Just a nice bit of extra attention. They didn't "simply" upload some video.


Which page? I'm not seeing it on desktop for the Pro 3.

They could go next-level and make the whole thing show the current time and date like Rolex does.


----------



## peagreen

BarracksSi said:


> Which page? I'm not seeing it on desktop for the Pro 3.
> 
> They could go next-level and make the whole thing show the current time and date like Rolex does.
> 
> View attachment 15491628


I went to mobvoi.com, hovered over "Products" and then clicked on the picture of the Pro 3 GPS.


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> I went to mobvoi.com, hovered over "Products" and then clicked on the picture of the Pro 3 GPS.


I must be missing it -- got a screenshot?


----------



## peagreen

BarracksSi said:


> I must be missing it -- got a screenshot?


I was hoping it would be 10:10 now because where I am it's 10th October 09:15, but it still shows 10:09.


----------



## peagreen

With my Huawei watch I can use the Huawei Health app. After all, what use are heart-rate sensors and step counters if you can't peruse the output afterwards? Huawei offers quite nice summaries and statistics. They show how much of each activity I did per week, month, year. 
How far did I walk, cycle, run (RUN‽ definitely not my cup of tea), how much time did I spend doing it? What was my average speed? ... and so on.
Screenshot from my phone below illustrates. It shows the cycling I've done this year. Top part is a bar graph per month and there's a slider just below that to move from month to month. At the bottom is the total for the year. Nothing spectacular in the numbers, I'm just an old fart who wants to check he's doing what he promised himself: at least 30 minutes cycling per day, on average. I do all my shopping with the bike. It has a huge carrier on the front and weighs an awful lot.
For some reason, Huawei don't see fit to advertise all these useful overviews with screen shots on Google's play store and I haven't found any reference to the output of Mobvoi's apps anywhere either.
Google's Fit app doesn't offer anything like it and the YouTube reviews i have seen don't mention any of that. They'll show you the output from one single walk or run, but no amalgamated data.
Always ignore the estimates that apps make of how many calories you burned. They aren't accurate. Yesterday I cycled about 6½ km and tracked it using my Huawei watch with Huawei's app and Google Fit both running via the watch. Huawei says I burned 185 calories, Fit says 136. They both know how much I weigh and how tall I am. They have no idea of whether I had a headwind or tailwind and they don't know how much the bicycle and shopping weighed.


----------



## kramer5150

Yeah smart watch calorie expenditure in general is really just an estimate. I don't know how one would go about determining an actual / accurate expenditure for an exercise session. I imagine that would require a very sophisticated medical control environment... far beyond the daily walk, jog or bike ride that most do.


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> I was hoping it would be 10:10 now because where I am it's 10th October 09:15, but it still shows 10:09.


FWIW, the website's images have a date of the 28th, as best as I can see.


----------



## BarracksSi

kramer5150 said:


> Yeah smart watch calorie expenditure in general is really just an estimate. I don't know how one would go about determining an actual / accurate expenditure for an exercise session. I imagine that would require a very sophisticated medical control environment... far beyond the daily walk, jog or bike ride that most do.


It does require a controlled environment with a lot of equipment, but gather enough data and they can make a reasonable enough estimate based on your age, weight, and gender.

If it's close enough, it's close enough. People who cut their calorie budget margins razor-thin aren't doing it correctly anyway.


----------



## peagreen

BarracksSi said:


> It does require a controlled environment with a lot of equipment, but gather enough data and they can make a reasonable enough estimate based on your age, weight, and gender.
> 
> If it's close enough, it's close enough. People who cut their calorie budget margins razor-thin aren't doing it correctly anyway.


I didn't mean to say that *I* use that as a guideline, just pointing out the (for me) inexplicable differences.
I cycled from A to B, tracked with two different apps on the same smartwatch.
They use the exact same input and come up with such widely divergent output.


----------



## peagreen

There have been quite a few reviews of the TicWatch Pro 3 GPS posted on YouTube, none of them downright negative as far as I can tell.
Tech companies aren't usually unforthcoming about what they have in the pipeline for imminent release but none of them are shouting to us to hold off on the TicWatch because their (obviously better) offering is just round the corner.
I fear I shall just have to put up with the MM DD notation on the low-power screen, hope they'll fix it in a future firmware upgrade and buy one.


----------



## BarracksSi

peagreen said:


> I didn't mean to say that *I* use that as a guideline, just pointing out the (for me) inexplicable differences.
> I cycled from A to B, tracked with two different apps on the same smartwatch.
> They use the exact same input and come up with such widely divergent output.


That's easy to explain -- the apps came to different conclusions because they're working with formulas made from different datasets.


----------



## kramer5150

Regarding the calorie count, its just a different formula algorithm used by the different apps. The value to the end user isn't one app output versus another, they will always be different. The value is in the calorie count of each app relative to itself from workout to workout, day to day, week to week.

Internet youtube reviews for smartwatches are always mostly positive at first. It always takes a couple months for the negative reviews to surface. Theres this kind of "honeymoon" period right at new product launch.

The YT reviewers always praise the various ticwatches for the always on display. Personally I don't care for it. Its just a generic looking digital LCD display with a step counter and a battery meter. As you have discovered, theres no way to customize it to your preferences, and there certainly are no downloadable alternate display layouts. This is why I keep coming back to my amazfit stratos. Its always on display is an identical match to the main interactive display with a 3~4 day battery life. There are 1000s downloadable watch faces to pick from too. 100s of new ones come out all the time from the open source communities. IMHO this sets it apart from garmin, polar, fitbit... the other trans-flective display manufacturers. I have owned it for almost 2 years, and am looking to replace it. Hopefully a new design comes out soon that offers similar features.

Anyhow... Good luck with your new watch. Hopefully they release an update for your day-month preferences.


----------



## rationaltime

For those who want to track their power output on the bike
there are bike power meters. There are models in the $300
to $500 price range. That does not include the display.

Those power meters do not care about your weight, height,
tires, grade, head wind, or if you drag the brakes. They just 
measure the power you add turning the crank.

If you really want to know, search for "bicycle power meter".

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## peagreen

rationaltime said:


> For those who want to track their power output on the bike
> there are bike power meters. There are models in the $300
> to $500 price range. That does not include the display.
> 
> Those power meters do not care about your weight, height,
> tires, grade, head wind, or if you drag the brakes. They just
> measure the power you add turning the crank.
> 
> If you really want to know, search for "bicycle power meter".
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Thanks for the tip, but that really is way beyond my scope.


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> I didn't mean to say that *I* use that as a guideline, just pointing out the (for me) inexplicable differences.
> I cycled from A to B, tracked with two different apps on the same smartwatch.
> They use the exact same input and come up with such widely divergent output.


It's always the case. Watch don't do things directly but uses some kind of estimation and as many engineering estimations they have regions where they are good and where they are not.
So choosing right program/regime/mod etc. is very important. 
Difference between let say walking and hiking can be night and day if you go over the hills. You still walking just pure walking don't think of altitude. 
If you choose stairs exercise proper choice will yield right amount of calories while "general exercise" will think you just walked. 
It's also very pronounced for various weight and power training. From watch point of view it's irrelevant do you lift 20 lb or 50lb.
As you can imagine doing 3 sets with 50lb will burn way more calories. 
So it's not really point of concern rather inevitable technical limitation. So you need to find how to work with it.


----------



## lvt

Wear OS Based TicWatch Pro 3 releases new firmware update


TicWatch Pro 3 GPS users need to update their firmware to address various enhancements and bug fixes, including issues with sleep tracking




www.myhealthyapple.com


----------



## IlijaD

peagreen said:


> I didn't mean to say that *I* use that as a guideline, just pointing out the (for me) inexplicable differences.
> I cycled from A to B, tracked with two different apps on the same smartwatch.
> They use the exact same input and come up with such widely divergent output.


How did you installed Google fit on your Huawei watch?


----------



## peagreen

IlijaD said:


> How did you installed Google fit on your Huawei watch?


A Wear OS watch will always use mobile phone satellite reception if it's available. Fit and the Huawei software both rely on the signals picked up by my phone.


----------

